# Building default flavour of fftw3 with poudriere



## sprock (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello,

I am attempting to build the default flavour of fftw3 (3.3.8_1) from a git repo using poudriere (3.2.6) on Freebsd-11.2-RELEASE in a jail with the same FreeBSD version.  The Makefile specifies that the default favour builds mpi versions of the libraries and installs the corresponding headers.  When I build with poudriere, neither the mpi versions of the libraries nor the corresponding headers are packaged.  I have built the package in the port directory (math/fftw3), in which case the mpi versions of the libraries and headers are packaged.  I think the problem is with poudriere, not with the port.

Any help in finding a workaround or a fix will be much appreciated.

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## talsamon (Oct 26, 2018)

Could it be you forgot to set OPENMPI option in  poudriere to on? It is per default off.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2018)

sprock said:


> The Makefile specifies that the default favour builds mpi versions of the libraries and installs the corresponding headers.


OPENMP and OPENMPI are off by default.


```
OPTIONS_DEFINE=         G77_WRAPPERS OPENMP OPENMPI OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS SIMD
OPTIONS_DEFAULT=        OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS SIMD
```
Only OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS and SIMD are enabled by default.


----------



## sprock (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks to both of you for your replies.

I have this set in the config:

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for fftw3-3.3.8_1
_OPTIONS_READ=fftw3-3.3.8_1
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=G77_WRAPPERS OPENMP OPENMPI OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS SIMD
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=G77_WRAPPERS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=OPENMP
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=OPENMPI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=SIMD
```
sprock


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2018)

sprock said:


> I have this set in the config:


Important question, _where_ did you set this?


----------



## sprock (Oct 26, 2018)

/usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/freebsd_11_2_amd64_science-options/math_fftw3/options

and I build with this command:

sudo poudriere bulk -j freebsd_11_2_amd64_science -p git math/fftw3

or this

sudo poudriere bulk -j freebsd_11_2_amd64_science -p git math/fftw3@all

and the outcome is the same: no mpi libs or headers in the package.


----------

